# 1l Swing Top Bottles



## ryanator (26/7/05)

Hey,

I was in Big W the other day and saw some 1L swing top bottles on sale for about $2 each. I think they are just intended for storing water or cordial in. Was just wondering if any fellow brewers out there have tried using these for bottling beer. The swing top is almost identical to the Grolsch swing top.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!

:beer:


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

Just found a pic of the bottles.


----------



## Bidtfaun (26/7/05)

do they come in green? or just clear..........


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

I didn't see any in green. Could only find clear ones. There were some with flowery designs and stuff like that but lets not go there. I'm sure green ones could be found if you shop around a bit.


----------



## Bidtfaun (26/7/05)

aww come on dude....flowers can be pretty  

*runs in other direction*


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

Hahaha!

Well it would be one way to stop my mates from stealing my beer all of the time.


----------



## grunter (26/7/05)

i use sim ones (ex sunraysia cordial bottles) all the time and they are great 
1 litre means less bottles


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

I'll have to pick a couple of bottles up when the next pay packet comes in.

Having no money sucks. If it wasn't for homebrew, I'd never drink!


----------



## Steve (26/7/05)

There was one of these sitting on a shelf at work...so as usual I thought hmmm...might borrow that (permanently) and give it a try. I put on a new rubber washer and filled it when bottling my normal longnecks. This one bottle didnt carbonate at all. It was definately a tight seal but obviously not tight enough. It was flat as a tack.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Plastic Man (26/7/05)

Beer hates UV light as well so if you do use them make sure you store them in the dark or you may end up with a "skunky" taste.


----------



## Borret (26/7/05)

Have also noticed these at SPOTLIGHT....and left them there. 
I must say I have used grolsh/hovels bottles and I find them more of a pain than a convenience when compared to a crown seal. More bit's to clean and they don't sit real well in a bottle rack, not to mention that when they do the cap is exposed to the nasties that lurk. I agree they look nice but I rarely use them.

But that's just me.

Borret :blink:


----------



## RobW (26/7/05)

Are those bottles (the ones they sell for water) actually rated for pressure? Obviously the Grolsch ones are fine but I've always been a bit leery about the clear ones (with or without flowers :lol: )


----------



## Steve (26/7/05)

Agree there Borret.
I borrowed the one from work all in the name of science/experimentation. The bottle will now be used in Summer for those that like a nice, cold, clear, flat, boring drink of water!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pint of lager (26/7/05)

Don't knock water, beer is 90% water. And in summer there are times when water is the best drink. Don't drink any of that nasty chlorinated stuff.


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

I don't think the bottles are tested for pressure. Who knows? the swing top would probably shoot off sending precious ale all over the floor. Can't have that happening.

I saw the ones at Spotlight too. They were a little more expensive and had butterflies on them. :blink: 

Might just be a good idea to stick with what works (stubbies and longnecks) at the moment. Leave the swing tops for the more simple things like good ol' water.

Cheers!


----------



## sosman (26/7/05)

I can heartily recommend the 18.8 L stainless swing top jobbies.


----------



## PostModern (26/7/05)

ryanator said:


> I don't think the bottles are tested for pressure. Who knows? the swing top would probably shoot off sending precious ale all over the floor. Can't have that happening.
> 
> [post="68636"][/post]​



The worry isn't whether the lids will hold, but the glass.


----------



## redbeard (26/7/05)

i bought a few cheap 1l swing top bottles. the swing metal wire isnt as solid as the grolsch. they keep the water from splashing out but wont handle much pressure.


----------



## archimedes24 (22/8/05)

I bought a few of the 1L bottles, and a bunch of replacement Grolsch seals. In another few weeks, I'll try bottling in a few of these w/ 1 and 2 seals replaced, trying to increase the amount of sealing force, reducing any leakage.

If you're looking for opaque flip top bottles, check a catering supply store. I must warn you though, they're *VERY* dear. I went to a local place here in Melb. and they wanted $12 a bottle for blue and green! h34r: 

Also, not much luck on "glass paint". Most subjects return a detailed craft project listing much like the fru fru bottles mentioned in the original post. I was thinking I could paint some w/ a green or blue hue. 

Luckily a mate of mine gave me a huge supply of empty .75L bottles though...for a modest "RE-filling" fee of course.


----------

